# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Language conversion on large apps

## birthjay

Hello,

What about adding languages to an application that has already been built? For example, we use a third party tool that does a great job in adding languages to an existing app. Will there (or is there) something built into the studio for adding languages to existing apps? The third party tool I speak of basically scans the app and then exports an EXCEL spreadsheet out with English and (the language you specify) out to a file. We then send it to a translator...and then once received back...we import the spreadsheet and there you go...you now have two languages in your app....or even three...four...etc....

Thanks!

----------


## Paul M

It seems this would be best left as a tool or a plugin. The majority of developers (hobbyists included) wouldn't use it anyway.

----------


## techgnome

So don't include it in the Express versions. I see this being something that larger companies and apps (which he did state) and more likely being something in Enterprise or TFS, not so much in Pro (borderline) and certainty not Express.

-tg

----------

